# 2016 Basketball Coaching Movement



## Jason Svoboda

Currently Open Jobs:

Arkansas-Little Rock - Wes Flanigan (Story)
Arkansas State - Grant McCasland (Story)
Army - Jimmy Allen (Story)
Central Connecticut State - Donyell Marshall (Story)
Columbia - Jim Engles (Story)
Cornell -
Dartmouth - 
Delaware -
Denver - Rodney Billups (Story)
Detroit - 
Drexel - Zack Spiker (Story)
Georgia Tech - Josh Pastner (Story)
Jacksonville State - Ray Harper (Story) 
James Madison - Louis Rowe (Story)
Memphis - Tubby Smith (Story)
Milwaukee - LaVall Jordan (Story)
Nicholls State - 
NJIT - Brian Kennedy (Story)
Oklahoma State - Brad Underwood (Story)
Pacific - Damon Stoudamire (Story)
Pitt - Kevin Stallings (Story)
Portland - Terry Porter (Story)
Prairie View A&M - Byron Smith (Story)
Rutgers - Steve Pikiell (Story) 
Saint Louis - Travis Ford (Story)
San Fransisco - Kyle Smith (Story)
Santa Clara - Herb Sendek (Story)
South Dakota State - TJ Otzelberger (Story) 
Southern Utah - Todd Simon (Story)
Stanford - Jerod Haase (Story)
Stephen F. Austin - Kyle Keller (Story)
Stony Brook - Jeff Boals (Story)
TCU - Jamie Dixon (Story)
Texas Tech - Chris Beard (Story)
Tulane - Mike Dunleavy (Story)
UAB - Robert Eshan (Story)
UCF - Johnny Dawkins (Story)
UMBC - Ryan Odom (Story)
UNLV - 
UTRGV - Lew Hill (Story)
UTSA - Steve Henson (Story)
Valpo - Matt Lottich (Story)
Vanderbilt - Bryce Drew (Story)
Western Kentucky - Rick Stansbury (Story)
Wisconsin - Greg Gard (Story)
Wright State - Scott Nagy (Story)
Wyoming - Allen Edwards (Story)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Three D1 head coaching jobs open already. I would think they'll remove the interim title off of Gard at Wisconsin but you never know.

EDIT: Looks like a couple more are open - Arkansas State and UMBC. 

http://hoopdirt.com/category/dirt/


----------



## TreeTop

Now Drexel and Santa Clara


----------



## Bluethunder

The Wisconsin opening is just a formality.  Gard will get the job but because it is a state school, and state laws say there has to be a posting and interviews.  Basically they have to go find a few people who are willing to get interviewed for a job they have no chance of getting.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> The Wisconsin opening is just a formality.  Gard will get the job but because it is a state school, and state laws say there has to be a posting and interviews.  Basically they have to go find a few people who are willing to get interviewed for a job they have no chance of getting.



Apparently their board is finalizing his deal tonight or within the next few days.


----------



## xfactor9600

Bruiser Flint spent 15 seasons, 15 SEASONS, at Drexel and not one NCAA Bid. I feel old now. I remember when he was an up and coming coach at UMASS after Camby and Calipari left.


----------



## bluestreak

Looks like Cruise will be out  at St. Louis University


----------



## BankShot

bluestreak said:


> Looks like Cruise will be out  at St. Louis University



Try "Crews"...who might be going on a cruise soon.

http://www.foxsports.com/midwest/st...aint-louis-billikens-is-brutal-honesty-030215


----------



## bluestreak

Damn auto spell


----------



## 4Q_iu

Not a shocker that cruise will be nudged out


----------



## BankShot

bluestreak said:


> Damn auto spell



Just think "Ivy League" v. Caribbean next time...


----------



## 4Q_iu

San Francisco fired Rex Walters after 8 seasons


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> San Francisco fired Rex Walters after 8 seasons



Southern Utah shit canned their coach as well.

Looks like Oklahoma State may be opening up as well.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Southern Utah shit canned their coach as well.
> 
> Looks like Oklahoma State may be opening up as well.



wow --- never a huge fan of ford but are they nudging him out because of this season alone?   seems like he's been (relatively) successful there...  course i think okla state is STILL looking for the next Iba... and it certainly doesn't help that Pickens hovers over that school like a vulture...


Doesn't look like the SUU coach (robinson) was getting the job done... 5-21 this season, 28-87 over the past 4 years --- and people think WE have a problem...


----------



## BlueSycamore

4Q_iu said:


> San Francisco fired Rex Walters after 8 seasons



His record at powerful San Francisco Dons eerie similar to Lansing. San Fran pulled the trigger.


----------



## BrokerZ

4Q_iu said:


> wow --- never a huge fan of ford but are they nudging him out because of this season alone?   seems like he's been (relatively) successful there...  course i think okla state is STILL looking for the next Iba... and it certainly doesn't help that Pickens hovers over that school like a vulture...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like the SUU coach (robinson) was getting the job done... 5-21 this season, 28-87 over the past 4 years --- and people think WE have a problem...



Ford's teams have wildly underperformed based on expectations, which is only partially his fault since the expectations are outside of his control.  He is a decent recruiter, but his teams never had any success.  Watching the K-State/OSU game last night, it was also clear that his team had long given up on the season.  They didn't care at all.

What might actually keep Ford around is that he's still in the early parts of a 10-year contract.  Pickens, from what I've heard, actually doesn't care much about basketball and wants no part in Ford's buyout.  Pickens is all about football.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BlueSycamore said:


> His record at powerful San Francisco Dons eerie similar to Lansing. San Fran pulled the trigger.



Similar how so? Are you talking if Lansing has two really bad years? Looks like Rex went 127-127 overall and 63-65 in WCC conference play. 

Right now through 6 seasons Lansing is 109-88 overall and 60-48 in conference play. If Lansing went 16-16 the next two years and 9-9 in conference, he'd be at 141-120 overall and 78-66 in the Valley. He would need to go 10-20 (6-12) in the next two seasons to hit Rex's numbers -- would put him at 129-128 and 72-72 overall.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Similar how so? Are you talking if Lansing has two really bad years? Looks like Rex went 127-127 overall and 63-65 in WCC conference play.
> 
> Right now through 6 seasons Lansing is 109-88 overall and 60-48 in conference play. If Lansing went 16-16 the next two years and 9-9 in conference, he'd be at 141-120 overall and 78-66 in the Valley. He would need to go 10-20 (6-12) in the next two seasons to hit Rex's numbers -- would put him at 129-128 and 72-72 overall.



I love Fact Checking, thank you Jason!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Quabachi said:


> I love Fact Checking, thank you Jason!



LOL! Right. 

So much of this going on this time of year with a lot of programs. Fans are passionate, but often times passion gets in the way. Was talking with a guy yesterday at work that adamantly wanted to fire Lansing, in fact he wanted to fire him so bad he wanted me to just say we should fire him - in fact, had I just agreed with him we could have ended a conversation that sounded much like an argument but I wasn't going to do that. If you are wondering if the guy was a season ticket holder or a big ISU donor - you already know the answer, of course not. People want Indiana State to be something it is not but they don't want to do anything to try and make it better - they assume bitching and complaing will make it better but in the end the same fundamental problems still exist! Without money and without resources you can't do anything - thus to have a conversation about ISU athletics and keeping or firing a coach you have to have some sort of perspective. If not, it aint even worth having a conversation about it. 

 I think I saw this on here some place before but a reminder never hurts. Lansing has been here what 6 years? In those 6  years the Sycamores have made the semifinals in the Mo Val Conference Tournament 4 times. Only two other teams in the Valley can say that and both are coached by the two best coaches IMO in the Valley, Wichita State and UNI. So either Greg Lansing is damn lucky and or he has continued to raise the bar - likely some of both. But before you go comparing him to X and saying he should be fired you ought to have a better case than, "well I just don't like him as a person".


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Eddie Jordan out at Rutgers. I mean he was 29-67 as a head coach... But some of our fans get pissed off. :smack:


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> LOL! Right.
> 
> So much of this going on this time of year with a lot of programs. Fans are passionate, but often times passion gets in the way. Was talking with a guy yesterday at work that adamantly wanted to fire Lansing, in fact he wanted to fire him so bad he wanted me to just say we should fire him - in fact, had I just agreed with him we could have ended a conversation that sounded much like an argument but I wasn't going to do that. If you are wondering if the guy was a season ticket holder or a big ISU donor - you already know the answer, of course not. People want Indiana State to be something it is not but they don't want to do anything to try and make it better - they assume bitching and complaing will make it better but in the end the same fundamental problems still exist! Without money and without resources you can't do anything - thus to have a conversation about ISU athletics and keeping or firing a coach you have to have some sort of perspective. If not, it aint even worth having a conversation about it.
> 
> I think I saw this on here some place before but a reminder never hurts. Lansing has been here what 6 years? *In those 6  years the Sycamores have made the semifinals in the Mo Val Conference Tournament 4 times*. Only two other teams in the Valley can say that and both are coached by the two best coaches IMO in the Valley, Wichita State and UNI. So either Greg Lansing is damn lucky and or he has continued to raise the bar - likely some of both. But before you go comparing him to X and saying he should be fired you ought to have a better case than, "well I just don't like him as a person".


 
So winning one (1) game in "Arch Madness" and making it to the *SEMI-FINAL* four (4) times is a major ISU achievement in 6 yrs? Maybe it's time to RAISE the bar and experience REAL GROWTH...or continue to be satisfied with a status quo existence? Some of you forget what state ISU is located in.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> So winning one (1) game in "Arch Madness" and making it to the *SEMI-FINAL* four (4) times is a major ISU achievement in 6 yrs?



Ummm no that is not a major achievement. But with our rich history avoiding Thursday's play in game and making it to the semi-final 4 times in 6 years is in fact a "major ISU achievement in 6 yrs" and would also be an achievement for any other program in the Valley not named Wichita State and UNI. If that fact bothers you, then I gladly would invite you to do something other than complain about how pathetic that is on Sycamore Pride. Because I can assure that the only "REAL GROWTH" taking place on this forum right now is on the CrowdFund Project - that is the only part of this site truely contributing to this "REAL GROWTH" you mention.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Eddie Jordan out at Rutgers. I mean he was 29-67 as a head coach... But some of our fans get pissed off. :smack:



Apparently they want Dan Hurley of Rhode Island. 

He was the guy they wanted after the Rice abuse scandal but he said no. Wonder if he says yes now they are in the Big 10?


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Ummm no that is not a major achievement. But with our rich history avoiding Thursday's play in game and making it to the semi-final 4 times in 6 years is in fact a "major ISU achievement in 6 yrs" and would also be an achievement for any other program in the Valley not named Wichita State and UNI. If that fact bothers you, then I gladly would invite you to do something other than complain about how pathetic that is on Sycamore Pride. Because I can assure that the only "REAL GROWTH" taking place on this forum right now is on the CrowdFund Project - that is the only part of this site truely contributing to this "REAL GROWTH" you mention.



"Real growth" will occur with the efficient use of resources, which includes 1) having a COACH who knows how to recruit and 2) understands how to develp his recruits. Maybe you should solicit donations from a few of the _medical field_ there @ Union Hospital, or have Bluestreak host a BQ fundraiser on his IL ranch.

Throwing $$$ into the wind will resolve NOTHING. Maybe here lies the TRUE problem in fundraising...the lack of confidence by ISU fans in the current DIRECTION of the basketball program? Weren't you at most of the home games? Why do you think we suffered POOR ATTENDANCE this season among BOTH students and season ticket holders?


----------



## bluestreak

BankShot said:


> "Real growth" will occur with the efficient use of resources, which includes 1) having a COACH who knows how to recruit and 2) understands how to develp his recruits. Maybe you should solicit donations from a few of the _medical field_ there @ Union Hospital, or have Bluestreak host a BQ fundraiser on his IL ranch.
> 
> Throwing $$$ into the wind will resolve NOTHING. Maybe here lies the TRUE problem in fundraising...the lack of confidence by ISU fans in the current DIRECTION of the basketball program?



Good idea, I may do that, but I will DO something.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> "Real growth" will occur with the efficient use of resources, which includes 1) having a COACH who knows how to recruit and 2) understands how to develp his recruits. Maybe you should solicit donations from a few of the _medical field_ there @ Union Hospital, or have Bluestreak host a BQ fundraiser on his IL ranch.
> 
> Throwing $$$ into the wind will resolve NOTHING. Maybe here lies the TRUE problem in fundraising...the lack of confidence by ISU fans in the current DIRECTION of the basketball program?



You view it as, "$$$ into the wind" because you my friend chronically complain about anything and everything. I enjoy conversation with you, I enjoy having a drink with you, I enjoy you being on this forum - but you saying that we need a coach who can recruit and develop talent is like Donald Trump saying he likes someone other than himself. In other words, I have trouble getting real excited about having this conversation with you. I don't look at Indiana State basketball and think DUKE! I don't look at Greg Lansing and think Coach K! It takes perspective and if you are insinuating that a CrowdFund Jersey or a CrowdFund IPad fundraising effort on a fan forum is "$$$ into the wind" then I can't help you. Go find me another fan forum in the MVC, hell in the country that has attempted to turn its self into a fundraising arm of the Foundation to try and make a damn difference.

I will give you this - you do drive conversation forward on this forum and you do provide a platform to make a case and for that I say thank you.


----------



## bluestreak

Walter Sobchak:
Am I wrong?

The Dude:
No you're not wrong.

Walter Sobchak:
Am I wrong?

The Dude:
You're not wrong Walter. You're just an asshole.

Walter Sobchak:
All right then.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> Throwing $$$ into the wind will resolve NOTHING. Maybe here lies the TRUE problem in fundraising...the lack of confidence by ISU fans in the current DIRECTION of the basketball program? Weren't you at most of the home games? Why do you think we suffered POOR ATTENDANCE this season among BOTH students and season ticket holders?



I missed 2 games this season. 1 work related and 1 family related. 


I don't really care to have the attendance conversation again because it is so much deeper than Greg Lansing and this team. As attendance equates to the product on the floor - certainly a season opening loss at home to IUPUI doesn't help, nor does a loss to Eastern IL. So I think two reasons (again as it relates to the team), we never really got any momentum throughout the season - no hype or excitement around this team, I think most people realized we were not very good pretty early on and were not going any place - thus our fan support stayed pretty much level or dropped off throughout the season. Second, I don't think the product on the floor was very fun to watch. Blame Lansing, blame the talent, blame whoever you want for this - he is the coach he certainly deserves his fair share of blame.


----------



## BankShot

bluestreak said:


> Walter Sobchak:
> Am I wrong?
> 
> The Dude:
> No you're not wrong.
> 
> Walter Sobchak:
> Am I wrong?
> 
> The Dude:
> You're not wrong Walter. You're just an asshole.
> 
> Walter Sobchak:
> All right then.



Such wit...hope it doesn't cause the pigs to stampede before the BQ.:cheeky:


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> You view it as, "$$$ into the wind" because you my friend chronically complain about anything and everything. I enjoy conversation with you, I enjoy having a drink with you, I enjoy you being on this forum - but you saying that we need a coach who can recruit and develop talent is like Donald Trump saying he likes someone other than himself. In other words, I have trouble getting real excited about having this conversation with you. I don't look at Indiana State basketball and think DUKE! I don't look at Greg Lansing and think Coach K! It takes perspective and if you are insinuating that a CrowdFund Jersey or a CrowdFund IPad fundraising effort on a fan forum is "$$$ into the wind" then I can't help you. Go find me another fan forum in the MVC, hell in the country that has attempted to turn its self into a fundraising arm of the Foundation to try and make a damn difference.
> 
> I will give you this - you do drive conversation forward on this forum and you do provide a platform to make a case and for that I say thank you.



What year did you graduate? And you think you have "perspective?"  Have you ever LIVED outside of Terre Haute? On what basis do you form your "perspective?"

"Chronically complain about anything and everything?"  It's known as "constructive criticism" in many circles of thought, and it's usually aligned with a NEED for improvement or efficiency of operation in areas of life. In the social sciences, it's called "critical thinking."


----------



## 4Q_iu

BrokerZ said:


> Ford's teams have wildly underperformed based on expectations, which is only partially his fault since the expectations are outside of his control.  He is a decent recruiter, but his teams never had any success.  Watching the K-State/OSU game last night, it was also clear that his team had long given up on the season.  They didn't care at all.
> 
> What might actually keep Ford around is that he's still in the early parts of a 10-year contract.  Pickens, from what I've heard, actually doesn't care much about basketball and wants no part in Ford's buyout.  Pickens is all about football.




Thanks  --- recruiting half the battle right?  plenty of good Head Coaches who can recruit, can't coach a lick BUT their staff CAN coach.


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I will give you this - you do drive conversation forward on this forum and you do provide a platform to make a case and for that I say thank you.



I think someone should start a Poll to see who drives the conversation on SP the most. LOL!

You, Bank, 4q, JS, B20, Bluethunder, Backer, and many others do too.... 

And as a steady reader of SP, I appreciate everyone's body-of-work!!!!!!!

Keep up the great work guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> LOL! Right.
> 
> So much of this going on this time of year with a lot of programs. Fans are passionate, but often times passion gets in the way. Was talking with a guy yesterday at work that adamantly wanted to fire Lansing, in fact he wanted to fire him so bad he wanted me to just say we should fire him - in fact, had I just agreed with him we could have ended a conversation that sounded much like an argument but I wasn't going to do that. If you are wondering if the guy was a season ticket holder or a big ISU donor - you already know the answer, of course not. People want Indiana State to be something it is not but they don't want to do anything to try and make it better - they assume bitching and complaing will make it better but in the end the same fundamental problems still exist! Without money and without resources you can't do anything - thus to have a conversation about ISU athletics and keeping or firing a coach you have to have some sort of perspective. If not, it aint even worth having a conversation about it.
> 
> I think I saw this on here some place before but a reminder never hurts. Lansing has been here what 6 years? In those 6  years the Sycamores have made the semifinals in the Mo Val Conference Tournament 4 times. Only two other teams in the Valley can say that and both are coached by the two best coaches IMO in the Valley, Wichita State and UNI. So either Greg Lansing is damn lucky and or he has continued to raise the bar - likely some of both. But before you go comparing him to X and saying he should be fired you ought to have a better case than, "well I just don't like him as a person".



Agree --- think Lansing has 3 trip to the Semi's --- weren't we the #8 seed in 2012?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> What year did you graduate? And you think you have "perspective?"  Have you ever LIVED outside of Terre Haute? On what basis do you form your "perspective?"



Does it matter when I graduated, where I have lived or where I got my perspective from? I had my undergrad, my MBA and 6 years of employment by my 26th birthday that's about as much qualifying information about myself as I'm going to need to provide at this point.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Does it matter when I graduated, where I have lived or where I got my perspective from? I had my undergrad, my MBA and 6 years of employment by my 26th birthday that's about as much qualifying information about myself as I'm going to need to provide at this point.



You brought up the topic, and yes, "perspective" is usually nurtured thru diverse exposure and life experiences, and TRAVEL (living and working in diverse areas) helps facilitate it's growth.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> Agree --- think Lansing has 3 trip to the Semi's --- weren't we the #8 seed in 2012?



Yes we were #8 in 2012, speaking of fact checking... LOL! 

4 trips to Semi's though. 2015, 2014, 2013, 2011


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yes we were #8 in 2012, speaking of fact checking... LOL!
> 
> 4 trips to Semi's though. 2015, 2014, 2013, 2011



We've advanced every year but 2015... 5 of 6 seasons.  I don't believe ANY of our MVC era coaches can claim that pct... well, Dillard BUT he only QUALIFIED in one season of three...  so, he has a 100% advance rate but only WHEN he qualified for the tourney

Lansing also has the most MVC-T wins (8) as any of the MVC era coaches; he's tied Waltman this season...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

It's official... Saint Louis job is now open.

UTSA also fired Brooks Thompson.


----------



## LoudNProud

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> LOL! Right.
> 
> So much of this going on this time of year with a lot of programs. Fans are passionate, but often times passion gets in the way. Was talking with a guy yesterday at work that adamantly wanted to fire Lansing, in fact he wanted to fire him so bad he wanted me to just say we should fire him - in fact, had I just agreed with him we could have ended a conversation that sounded much like an argument but I wasn't going to do that. If you are wondering if the guy was a season ticket holder or a big ISU donor - you already know the answer, of course not. People want Indiana State to be something it is not but they don't want to do anything to try and make it better - they assume bitching and complaing will make it better but in the end the same fundamental problems still exist! Without money and without resources you can't do anything - thus to have a conversation about ISU athletics and keeping or firing a coach you have to have some sort of perspective. If not, it aint even worth having a conversation about it.
> 
> I think I saw this on here some place before but a reminder never hurts. Lansing has been here what 6 years? In those 6  years the Sycamores have made the semifinals in the Mo Val Conference Tournament 4 times. Only two other teams in the Valley can say that and both are coached by the two best coaches IMO in the Valley, Wichita State and UNI. So either Greg Lansing is damn lucky and or he has continued to raise the bar - likely some of both. But before you go comparing him to X and saying he should be fired you ought to have a better case than, "well I just don't like him as a person".



I think replacing him is worth exploring because of the consistent lack of success we have in the late conference season. 

Every season under Lansing has gone like this:

Start off slow in non-con. Painfully poor play. 
Sudden domination of a great team!
Somewhat slowed off play but win a few. 
Conference starts and we defy expectations, winning more than people thought we would. 
End of January marks our peak of quality. 
February slump, glacial freeze happens and we lose alternating games or have a big losing streak. 
Win 1 or 2 games going into the tournament. 
Somehow make it to Semis or the Tourney Final. 
Get into post season tournament, immediately get destroyed. 

Lansing has issues getting a team to play a complete season. We know this. It is a significant problem that causes issues both on and off the court. I don't know who we could get, I'm not that versed in the coaches that are available, but I don't know of many programs that tank every single season during February. Maybe once, and then they figure it out and it doesn't happen again or it's not as bad.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

LoudNProud said:


> I think replacing him is worth exploring because of the consistent lack of success we have in the late conference season.
> 
> Every season under Lansing has gone like this:
> 
> Start off slow in non-con. Painfully poor play.
> Sudden domination of a great team!
> Somewhat slowed off play but win a few.
> Conference starts and we defy expectations, winning more than people thought we would.
> End of January marks our peak of quality.
> February slump, glacial freeze happens and we lose alternating games or have a big losing streak.
> Win 1 or 2 games going into the tournament.
> Somehow make it to Semis or the Tourney Final.
> Get into post season tournament, immediately get destroyed.
> 
> Lansing has issues getting a team to play a complete season. We know this. It is a significant problem that causes issues both on and off the court. I don't know who we could get, I'm not that versed in the coaches that are available, but I don't know of many programs that tank every single season during February. Maybe once, and then they figure it out and it doesn't happen again or it's not as bad.



This goes back to "was talking to a guy yesterday..." story in my post you quoted. We can't even get on the same level on this subject to have a reasonable conversation. So I'm moving on.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Central Florida is now open.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Denver shit canned their coach. Apparently they already have a hire in place -- former NBAer Chauncy Billups bro.


----------



## ISUCC

Tulane's coach finds out he's fired mid game

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Tulane's coach finds out he's fired mid game
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial



Wow, how bad is the athletic department at Tulane?


----------



## ISUCC

Oklahoma State coach fired


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Wow, how bad is the athletic department at Tulane?



And they came back to win that game, too!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TCU fired their head coach today.

http://www.newsobserver.com/sports/article65921292.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Johnny Dawkins out at Stanford. Cornell has also fired their head coach.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Johnny Dawkins out at Stanford. Cornell has also fired their head coach.




Interesting...  he hasn't set the world on fire... another place where's there's zero reason to not win annually


----------



## Jason Svoboda

James Madison fires their coach after a 21 win season.

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-bas...78/matt-brady-fired-james-madison-dukes-coach


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> James Madison fires their coach after a 21 win season.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mens-college-bas...78/matt-brady-fired-james-madison-dukes-coach



_
Brady coached the Dukes to the NCAA tournament in 2013 and won a share of the CAA regular-season title in 2015. He won 21 games in four of his eight seasons with James Madison._

Ouch.


----------



## Hooper

Lansing mentioned for Tulane job.

http://sportsnola.com/fifteen-for-tulane-list-potential-mens-basketball-coaching-candidates/


----------



## TreeTop

Hooper said:


> Lansing mentioned for Tulane job.
> 
> http://sportsnola.com/fifteen-for-tulane-list-potential-mens-basketball-coaching-candidates/



Interesting.

Let's see...a gig in New Orleans, ummm, that'd be awesome.  Lansing already recruits in the south and in Texas, so that part of the equation is pretty much a non-factor.  The article mentions that he's a friend of the Tulane AD, also interesting.  

And Tulane plays in a defacto "Big 5" conference in the AAC.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Arkansas State hires Baylor assistant Grant McCasland. 

http://www.astateredwolves.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=7200&ATCLID=210806497

Portland fired their coach Eric Ravino.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UTRGV fired their head coach today.

UTRGV used to be UT-Pan American who we played a couple years back in the Loyola Classic.


----------



## 4Q_iu

They got a name change when they merged with another texas regional campus... texas-brownsville


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pacific has hired Memphis assistant and former NBAer Damon Stoudamire.

Dan Hurley has withdrawn from Rutgers consideration.


----------



## Bluethunder

Wright State University fires Billy Donlon.  An absolutely idiotic move on their part.

Took his team to the Horizon league championship game three out of the last four years and won 20+ games in three out of his six seasons there.  One of his worst seasons he had half his team wiped out by injuries.  This is one I truly don't understand.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Uh oh over in WKU land. Job is now open. Sounds serious.

http://www.wkusports.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/031716aac.html


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Uh oh over in WKU land. Job is now open. Sounds serious.
> 
> http://www.wkusports.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/031716aac.html



WOW! Makes the situation at Louisville sound like shoplifting.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Added a couple more open jobs: Prairie View A&M, Delaware and Milwaukee.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Added a couple more open jobs: Prairie View A&M, Delaware *and Milwaukee*.



<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>    <wontFlipMirrorIndents/>    <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   </w:Compatibility>   <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]
Sounds like the A.D. has been itching to oust Jeter for a while...   have to love that type of support from a Athl.director....   no doubt she has "her guy" in mind...

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/pant...ugly-ending-at-uwm-b99689757z1-372494571.html[/FONT]<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like Rutgers will tap Stony Brook's Pikiell as head coach. 

http://www.nj.com/rutgersbasketball...ll_hire_steve_pikiell_as_its_new_basketb.html

Travis Ford is officially out at Oklahoma State.

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebas...te-coach-travis-ford-fired-after-nine-seasons

There are also some grumblings to fire Cuonzo Martin at Cal if he knew about the sexual harrassment shit his assistant just got fired for. Doesn't help his team got beat down by Hawaii yesterday.


----------



## Tommy33624

*Tulane Gig*

Can we crowd-source bus fare to New Orleans for a Lansing interview with Tulane?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wow, TCU is sick of losing. They bought out Jamie Dixon of Pitt. Had a deal that went to 2023 with a massive buyout. 

http://sportsday.dallasnews.com/col...pittsburghs-jamie-dixon-next-basketball-coach


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Underwood leaves SFA for Oklahoma State.

http://www.okstate.com/news/2016/3/...rwood-named-cowboy-basketball-head-coach.aspx


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Larry Shyatt resigned at Wyoming and they instantly hired their lead assistant Allen Edwards.

http://www.coloradoan.com/story/spo.../21/larry-shyatt-wyoming-basketball/82079042/


----------



## Bluethunder

Seems to be a lot of "smoke" around Mick Cronin leaving Cincinnati. Many have him going to UNLV


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Seems to be a lot of "smoke" around Mick Cronin leaving Cincinnati. Many have him going to UNLV



Was just reading that. Goodman believes if they get to the $2m mark, he gone.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Was just reading that. Goodman believes if they get to the $2m mark, he gone.



I like Cornin - good coach.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I like Cornin - good coach.



I used to like "corn'n" when Halloween came while growing up in NTH...:lol:

BTW, wonder what coaching style Cronin was bred under?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> I used to like "corn'n" when Halloween came while growing up in NTH...:lol:
> 
> BTW, wonder what coaching style Cronin was bred under?



Huggy Bear, no?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Details on Pikiels' deal at Rutgers. Says he was making "under $400k" at Stony Brook just to compare to our situation. Stony Brook pays better than Indiana State. In basketball.

http://www.app.com/story/sports/col...-b1g-basketball-coach-steve-pikiell/82110776/


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Huggy Bear, no?



If you say so...


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Details on Pikiels' deal at Rutgers. Says he was making "under $400k" at Stony Brook just to compare to our situation. Stony Brook pays better than Indiana State. In basketball.
> 
> http://www.app.com/story/sports/col...-b1g-basketball-coach-steve-pikiell/82110776/



Where's Stony Brook located? Public or private?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Where's Stony Brook located? Public or private?



No clue so I had to look it up.

Public NY school. 25k students between 3 campuses, $247m endowment. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stony_Brook_University


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Huggy Bear, no?



Worked for the other scumbag down river too...   believe neither influenced him as much as his father (a long-time HS coach in greater Cincinnati)


----------



## BankShot

4Q_iu said:


> Worked for the other scumbag down river too...   believe neither influenced him as much as his father (a long-time HS coach in greater Cincinnati)



Amazing how anyone with such a rich hoop heritage would wanna risk spending time under the "scumbag" Pitino @ Louisville...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Seems to be a lot of "smoke" around Mick Cronin leaving Cincinnati. Many have him going to UNLV





Jason Svoboda said:


> Was just reading that. Goodman believes if they get to the $2m mark, he gone.



Cronin is now denying he has spoke to any schools.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Cronin is now denying he has spoke to any schools.



:shocked:  Isn't that what ALL coaches say 1-3 days before they announce they're leaving for a new job?

Have to believe unlv will have lower/easier admission criteria than cincinnati...   it's a wash on conference play... recruiting to Vegas vice cincinnati should be vastly easier, he won't have to share the city with a rival program


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> :shocked:  Isn't that what ALL coaches say 1-3 days before they announce they're leaving for a new job?
> 
> Have to believe unlv will have lower/easier admission criteria than cincinnati...   it's a wash on conference play... recruiting to Vegas vice cincinnati should be vastly easier, he won't have to share the city with a rival program



Sometimes. What is odd here is Cincy announced they gave UNLV permission to talk to him.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Sometimes. What is odd here is Cincy announced they gave UNLV permission to talk to him.




agree -- mick is making a bigger issue out of it than it is... kinda like all of the talking heads trying to create a story out of lebron james dropping some of his twitter followees (like he does in prep for the nba playoffs...) into a HUGE issue...

d-r-a-m-a


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Details on Pikiels' deal at Rutgers. Says he was making "under $400k" at Stony Brook just to compare to our situation. *Stony Brook pays better than Indiana State. In basketball.*
> 
> http://www.app.com/story/sports/col...-b1g-basketball-coach-steve-pikiell/82110776/




I wonder how much more purchasing power there really is.  Terre Haute in not in New York, if you know what I mean.


----------



## The Chop

Stony Brook is in Suffolk Co. on Long Island. Has about 24K students and has made a huge push to upgrade their athletics. Built a new basketball arena, holds about 5k. About 1.5 hours to the city, but has access to McArthur airport which flies all over the place.Not a problem to get to by air.


----------



## The Chop

Stony Brook is located in Suffolk Co on Long Island, about 1.5 hours to the city by car.They have made a huge push to upgrade their athletics recently.Built a new bball facility, about 5k. enrollment is about 24,000 and they have a large endowment to tap from


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like Johnny Dawkins is landing on his feet alright... getting the UCF job.


----------



## treeman

The Chop said:


> Stony Brook is located in Suffolk Co on Long Island, about 1.5 hours to the city by car.They have made a huge push to upgrade their athletics recently.Built a new bball facility, about 5k. enrollment is about 24,000 and they have a large endowment to tap from



Yup, They look to be a sleeping giant. Definitely have the resources to start being a house hold name.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southern Utah hired UNLV's interim coach Todd Simon

http://www.thespectrum.com/story/sp...ll-unlvs-todd-simon-hired-new-coach/82141890/


----------



## Tommy33624

Another Tulane article about Lansing:

http://sportsnola.com/doug-gottlieb-yales-jones-among-tulane-candidates-basketball-coaching-job/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tommy33624 said:


> Another Tulane article about Lansing:
> 
> http://sportsnola.com/doug-gottlieb-yales-jones-among-tulane-candidates-basketball-coaching-job/



The Tulane job pays less than what he makes here. Just FYI since you seem to be harping on it unless the new AD bumps it.


----------



## Tommy33624

Dannen is old friends with Lansing from their Iowa days, Marshalltown is only 30 miles from Des Moines.  Dannen saw more of Lansing while Dannen was at UNI.  Tulane would pay Lansing what he is worth, and it wouldn't hurt him to start over somewhere else.

Don't ruin my dream.


----------



## xfactor9600

Jason Svoboda said:


> Cronin is now denying he has spoke to any schools.



There are plenty of people in Cincinnati who will help Mick and his family pack their things. Why UNLV thinks he is worth double (almost) what they paid Lon Kruger, I can't fathom.


----------



## xfactor9600

@GoodmanESPN 8m8 minutes ago
Been told by multiple sources Cincinnati coach Mick Cronin and UNLV are headed in the direction of a marriage. Talks still ongoing, though.


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

4Q_iu said:


> :shocked:  Isn't that what ALL coaches say 1-3 days before they announce they're leaving for a new job?
> 
> Have to believe unlv will have lower/easier admission criteria than cincinnati...   it's a wash on conference play... recruiting to Vegas vice cincinnati should be vastly easier, he won't have to share the city with a rival program



I have actually heard some coaches say Vegas is actually not that easy to recruit to.  Though some students may be excited by the bright lights.  Many parents get real nervous sending there 18 year old to a town whose motto is: "What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas".  I have heard some coaches say recruits or there parents say no way to Vegas.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> I have actually heard some coaches say Vegas is actually not that easy to recruit to.  Though some students may be excited by the bright lights.  Many parents get real nervous sending there 18 year old to a town whose motto is: "What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas".  I have heard some coaches say recruits or there parents say no way to Vegas.



I could see that. Campus and the Thomas and Mack Center are less than a couple miles off the Strip. 

Fun fact: I went to elementary school right across the street from UNLV during the Tark/Larry Johnson/Greg Anthony/Stacey Augmon days.


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

Jason Svoboda said:


> I could see that. Campus and the Thomas and Mack Center are less than a couple miles off the Strip.
> 
> Fun fact: I went to elementary school right across the street from UNLV during the Tark/Larry Johnson/Greg Anthony/Stacey Augmon days.



See any games? 

I watched a 30 for 30 on UNLV and Tark about 5 years ago.  That was a messed up system.  Tark was basically running a half way house and the President of the university wanted him gone.  Apparently, the president hired a private investigator to secretly film Tark so he could catch him doing something illegal and fire him.  He felt like Tark had more power than he did.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> See any games?
> 
> I watched a 30 for 30 on UNLV and Tark about 5 years ago.  That was a messed up system.  Tark was basically running a half way house and the President of the university wanted him gone.  Apparently, the president hired a private investigator to secretly film Tark so he could catch him doing something illegal and fire him.  He felt like Tark had more power than he did.



Yep, tons. They would give tickets to our school all the time. Gerald Paddio's younger brother was on my 5th or 6th grade hoops team and several of the 1989-90, 90-91 teams came by the school.    

Still the best college basketball team I've ever seen in person. I was at the home opener in 1989 when they played Hank Gathers/Bo Kimble of Loyola Marymount.


----------



## 4Q_iu

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> I have actually heard some coaches say Vegas is actually not that easy to recruit to.  Though some students may be excited by the bright lights.  Many parents get real nervous sending there 18 year old to a town whose motto is: "What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas".  I have heard some coaches say recruits or there parents say no way to Vegas.



Vegas probably gets you as many recruits as it loses you recruits...  I can see (some) parents refusing to let the child attend college in vegas but outside of the overt gambling, are the 'evils of Vegas' THAT much different than what college kids can find on any large city/urban campus?


----------



## 4Q_iu

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> See any games?
> 
> I watched a 30 for 30 on UNLV and Tark about 5 years ago.  That was a messed up system.  Tark was basically running a half way house and the President of the university wanted him gone.  Apparently, the president hired a private investigator to secretly film Tark so he could catch him doing something illegal and fire him.  He felt like Tark had more power than he did.




hno:  What?!?!  A college president who KNEW the MBB or football coach DID have more power than the university president??   I've never, NEVER heard of that before!!!  :shocked:


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

4Q_iu said:


> Vegas probably gets you as many recruits as it loses you recruits...  I can see (some) parents refusing to let the child attend college in vegas but outside of the overt gambling, are the 'evils of Vegas' THAT much different than what college kids can find on any large city/urban campus?



First, if you want to find trouble every campus will provide that opportunity.  Have you been to Vegas?  You can see the strip from Thomas & Mack.  I was out there a few years ago and played poker with 2 kids from UNLV.  Both said they were just stopping by to play a couple hours before class started.  The one even said he had two tests the next day.  I left and came back and left again at midnight and both were still there.  I think there are way more temptations in Vegas than most other college towns.  Several college towns are similar to West Laffy or Bloomington.

I believe some parents and even students don't like what Vegas stands for.  I don't think I have ever heard that said about West Laffy or Bloomington.


----------



## 4Q_iu

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> First, if you want to find trouble every campus will provide that opportunity.  Have you been to Vegas?  You can see the strip from Thomas & Mack.  I was out there a few years ago and played poker with 2 kids from UNLV.  Both said they were just stopping by to play a couple hours before class started.  The one even said he had two tests the next day.  I left and came back and left again at midnight and both were still there.  I think there are way more temptations in Vegas than most other college towns.  Several college towns are similar to West Laffy or Bloomington.
> 
> I believe some parents and even students don't like what Vegas stands for.  I don't think I have ever heard that said about West Laffy or Bloomington.



Yep... been to Vegas several, Several times.  (and Reno, Atlantic City, New Orleans and several european casinos...)

Remove gambling from the equation (as I said above) and those temptations can be found in other large city/urban campuses.   I do NOT consider west laffy or gloomington to be cities --- they're large TOWNS. imo...

Would I live in Vegas -- highly doubtful.     Would I want my kids to go to school in vegas?    No -- other than hotel managment, what is unlv known for academically?     exactly -- nothing.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Tommy33624 said:


> Don't ruin my dream.



Get your own coach and leave ours alone.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Losing students and recruits due to parental concerns in Vegas and similar locations is understandable.  It also makes one wonder how many students and recruits Indiana State lost to Terre Haute's "Sin City" fame.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Sycamore Proud said:


> Losing students and recruits due to parental concerns in Vegas and similar locations is understandable.  It also makes one wonder how many students and recruits Indiana State lost to Terre Haute's "Sin City" fame.



That's the reason I went there.  :smile:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dartmouth job is now open.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tommy33624 said:


> Dannen is old friends with Lansing from their Iowa days, Marshalltown is only 30 miles from Des Moines.  Dannen saw more of Lansing while Dannen was at UNI.  Tulane would pay Lansing what he is worth, and it wouldn't hurt him to start over somewhere else.
> 
> Don't ruin my dream.



Maybe they're willing to up the salary. Previous coach was getting $250k while their baseball coach is making $550k so obviously they have a pool of funds to pull from.


One name picking up some steam at Tulane is Indiana State’s Greg Lansing, source told ESPN. Connection with AD Troy Dannen — who was at UNI.— Jeff Goodman (@GoodmanHoops) March 25, 2016


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Goodman also just said that UAB's Jarrod Haase is headed to Stanford.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hoopdirt is reporting Army's head coach Zach Spiker to Drexel

http://hoopdirt.com/breaking-zach-spiker-to-be-named-head-basketball-coach-at-drexel/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Former Mississippi State Coach Stansbury appears to be taking the Western Kentucky job.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNLV spurned by Cronin

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/story/_/id/15066057


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Maybe they're willing to up the salary. Previous coach was getting $250k while their baseball coach is making $550k so obviously they have a pool of funds to pull from.
> 
> 
> One name picking up some steam at Tulane is Indiana State’s Greg Lansing, source told ESPN. Connection with AD Troy Dannen — who was at UNI.— Jeff Goodman (@GoodmanHoops) March 25, 2016


BREAKING: Tulane has a verbal agreement in place to hire Mike Dunleavy Sr. as its next head coach, sources told @CBSSports. Imminent.— Jon Rothstein (@JonRothstein) March 25, 2016


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ESPN is reporting Georgia Tech has fired Brian Gregory.


----------



## rapala

Sad day


----------



## Bluethunder

I can see why GT fired Gregory but I think they should have given him one more year.  Team improved this year and he had some talent that he brought in


----------



## Bluethunder

rapala said:


> Sad day



I agree. I was sad to hear Gregory was let go by Georgia Tech too. He will land on his feet somewhere though.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> I agree. I was sad to hear Gregory was let go by Georgia Tech too. He will land on his feet somewhere though.



Lulz.


----------



## swsycamore

Good post


----------



## 4Q_iu

Lotta rumors that former Deadbird HC Kevin stallings (current Vanderbilt coach) will be new coach at Pitt...   Seems a bit of a reach, stallings has done OK but nothing outstanding at Vanderbilt...


----------



## BankShot

WKU to announce new HC Monday...

http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...-new-coach-rick-stansbury-on-monday/82277272/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like Vandy's Stallings is going to Pitt. Rumor is VCU's Wade to be favorite to replace him. What a quick rise for that dude if true.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looks like Vandy's Stallings is going to Pitt. Rumor is VCU's Wade to be favorite to replace him. What a quick rise for that dude if true.



http://espn.go.com/mens-college-bas...-deal-pittsburgh-panthers-replace-jamie-dixon


----------



## xfactor9600

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looks like Vandy's Stallings is going to Pitt. Rumor is VCU's Wade to be favorite to replace him. What a quick rise for that dude if true.



Apparently Stallings was the best Pitt could do. A week or so ago, their local radio would have had you believe Sean Miller, Archie Miller, Chris Mack and Gregg Marshall were going to flip coins to determine who could take the prestigious Pitt job.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dunleavy to Tulane is official.

UALR's Beard looks to be headed to UNLV

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-bas...as-little-rock-trojans-head-coach-chris-beard


----------



## xfactor9600

Jason Svoboda said:


> Dunleavy to Tulane is official.
> 
> UALR's Beard looks to be headed to UNLV
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mens-college-bas...as-little-rock-trojans-head-coach-chris-beard



I believe UNLV made a great hire if true. To me he's a much better pick than Cronin and likely cheaper.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Vandy is the last P5 job open.

Will be interesting to see what St. Louis does.


----------



## rapala

Lansing Lansing


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Vandy is the last P5 job open.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what St. Louis does.



Ga Tech is still open no? Or are they not P5?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> Ga Tech is still open no? Or are they not P5?



Nope, you're right. I totally forgot about them.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Herb Sendek hired at Santa Clara

http://www.oregonlive.com/collegebasketball/index.ssf/2016/03/herb_sendek_hired_as_mens_bask.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hoopdirt is reporting that Columbia head coach will take over at San Fransisco. 

Also said South Dakota State's Scott Nagy is interested in Wright State. That seems like a shocker to me.

http://hoopdirt.com/daily-dirt-32916/


----------



## Bluethunder

Rumor mill around here in Dayton is that Wright State would like to make a run at Ron Hunter.  He grew up in the area and attended Miami (OH) just down the road.  Not sure if the interest is mutual though.

http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/georgia-states-hunter-declines-to-comment-on-wrigh/nqqGW/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Rumor mill around here in Dayton is that Wright State would like to make a run at Ron Hunter.  He grew up in the area and attended Miami (OH) just down the road.  Not sure if the interest is mutual though.
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/georgia-states-hunter-declines-to-comment-on-wrigh/nqqGW/



What in the hell does the Wright State job pay?


----------



## Bluethunder

Not as much as Georgia State.  I think he was probably making something around 300-350k as a base.  Not sure what his incentives were.


----------



## TreeTop

Bluethunder said:


> Not as much as Georgia State.  I think he was probably making something around 300-350k as a base.  Not sure what his incentives were.



If this is accurate, his base pay is $479K.

http://sports.usatoday.com/ncaa/salaries/mens-basketball/coach/


----------



## Bluethunder

Higher than I thought.  I know his first deal was a five year deal and it was for around 250k a year, and that Brownell made about 400k before he left and Donlan took over.  

If they can pay 500k a year they could be competitive with Georgia State.


----------



## rapala

Could someone please explain what it is that bad coaches do that earns them these unbelievable amounts of money.  Been going to Hulman Center since it opened and the only ISU coach that deserved the money he got was Bob King.  He said the day he was introduced as coach "we are in the entertainment business".  And he added that after three years,if we weren't.winning our share against the competition we should be playing, we needed to get a new coach.  No he did not have LB at that time.


----------



## blueblazer

rapala said:


> Could someone please explain what it is that bad coaches do that earns them these unbelievable amounts of money.  Been going to Hulman Center since it opened and the only ISU coach that deserved the money he got was Bob King.  He said the day he was introduced as coach "we are in the entertainment business".  And he added that after three years,if we weren't.winning our share against the competition we should be playing, we needed to get a new coach.  No he did not have LB at that time.


Best coach I have ever been around, remember it well


----------



## ISUCC

St Louis hires former Oklahoma State coach Travis Ford, their fans are NOT happy at all


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> St Louis hires former Oklahoma State coach Travis Ford, their fans are NOT happy at all



Seems like a very solid hire to me.


----------



## Bluethunder

I would not be happy with Travis Ford either.  I don't blame St.L fans for that feeling.  Guy underachieved at OSU.  Had several all big 12 players, had a POY candidate with Smart and still never seemed to do much of anything.  Got them to the NCAA but they never did anything, never even made it to the sweet 16 if memory serves me.  Never was a consistent top five Big 12 (10) program, and they usually finished closer to the bottom of the league each year than the top.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> I would not be happy with Travis Ford either.  I don't blame St.L fans for that feeling.  Guy underachieved at OSU.  Had several all big 12 players, had a POY candidate with Smart and still never seemed to do much of anything.  Got them to the NCAA but they never did anything, never even made it to the sweet 16 if memory serves me.  Never was a consistent top five Big 12 (10) program, and they usually finished closer to the bottom of the league each year than the top.


 
Smart was overrated IMO. Kid would never work on his game and never developed his shot coming out of HS. The Big 12 is a monster conference. If he can recruit anywhere near the level he did at OSU, St. Louis is going to beat the piss out of people.


----------



## Wudizzle

Jason Svoboda said:


> Smart was overrated IMO. Kid would never work on his game and never developed his shot coming out of HS. The Big 12 is a monster conference. If he can recruit anywhere near the level he did at OSU, St. Louis is going to beat the piss out of people.


They also lost to Missouri State. In Stillwater. This year. Not exactly world-beating.

Some question now as to whether SLU is actually hiring Ford.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wudizzle said:


> They also lost to Missouri State. In Stillwater. This year. Not exactly world-beating.
> 
> Some question now as to whether SLU is actually hiring Ford.



Shit happens. 

They could do much worse.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Uh oh. Marty Simmons being mentioned at Wright State.

http://hoopdirt.com/daily-dirt-33016/


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Uh oh. Marty Simmons being mentioned at Wright State.
> 
> http://hoopdirt.com/daily-dirt-33016/




interesting...   i'd expect him to stay at Moores Hill College...   course if he can increase his pay, why not the 'bigger job'


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> interesting...   i'd expect him to stay at Moores Hill College...   course if he can increase his pay, why not the 'bigger job'



Well he was making $186k back in 2012 per the Aces forum and they state he is paid around the same as Greg so if Wright State is paying what BlueThunder said, I'd probably make the switch, too. He gets to hit the reset, gets paid more and still can recruit from the same base -- if there is an AAU event in Indy, Marty is usually always there. Much more likely to get to the NCAAs from the Horizon.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kyle Smith wins CIT then leaves Columbia for San Fran.

http://www.usnews.com/news/sports/a...kyle-smith-new-san-francisco-basketball-coach


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Shit happens.
> 
> They could do much worse.



True, they could.  I just never was impressed with Ford.  Even when I watched Oklahoma State they just never appeared well coached to me.  

It's St.L's decision, doesn't matter to me, I just think they could have gotten a better coach.  Maybe not a bigger name, but a better actual coach.  I do agree that he can recruit though.


----------



## rapala

Maybe we could get him as an assistant.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Valpo's B. Drew will go to Georgia Tech--text just in from GT friend in Atlanta.  Done deal he says.  Just what he said--don't bet the farm on it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Army's top assistant Jimmy Allen gets the gig at West Point.

UMBC hires Lenoir-Rhyne (D2) head coach Ryan Odom.

Looks like UALR is hiring their associate head coach Wes Flanigan, too.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Several college hoop reporters are saying Ford to SLU is official now.


----------



## nwi stater

Valpo in final in NIT


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Two Oklahoma assistants landed jobs today. One is going to UTRGV and the other to UTSA.


----------



## treeman

Sycamore Proud said:


> Valpo's B. Drew will go to Georgia Tech--text just in from GT friend in Atlanta.  Done deal he says.  Just what he said--don't bet the farm on it.



huge loss for Valpo if true.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bowling Green's Louis Rowe to James Madison.

NJIT's Engles to Columbia.


----------



## Bluethunder

Now their appears to be a lot of smoke around Bryce Drew to Vandy.

Anyway you slice it the man is a hot commodity right now.  Not sure Valpo will be able to hang on to him.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ray McCallum was just fired at Detroit.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Jason Svoboda said:


> Two Oklahoma assistants landed jobs today. One is going to UTRGV and the other to UTSA.



Who the heck is UTRGV Jason ?????????????????


----------



## ISUCC

university of texas-rio grande valley


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BlueSycamore said:


> Who the heck is UTRGV Jason ?????????????????



An IUPUI like (but lower level) school in Texas.

Used to be Texas-Pan American that we played in the Gentile Classic several years ago that merged with another school and became UTRGV.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Steve Henson to UTSA is now official.

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...hired-as-seventh-men-s-basketball-7222430.php


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Portland has hired Terry Porter.

http://www.csnnw.com/ncaa/pilots-name-terry-porter-head-mens-basketball-coach


----------



## BlueSycamore

Bryce Drew now considered the frontrunner for Vandy, sources told ESPN.— Jeff Goodman (@GoodmanHoops) April 3, 2016


----------



## Jason Svoboda

So looks like Wright State is getting SDSU's Scott Nagy.

http://www.argusleader.com/story/sp...eport-wright-state-wants-sdsus-nagy/82584836/

Donyell Marshall is rumored to be taking CCSU job. 

http://www.courant.com/sports/college/hc-donyell-marshall-central-conn-0404-20160403-story.html

And a Texas A&M assistant appears to be getting SFA job

http://www.theeagle.com/aggie_sport...cle_85fa87ea-fa26-11e5-9c07-a70e211f0d0e.html


----------



## Bluethunder

Bryce Drew to Vandy is now being officially reported.

Hoopdirt is confirming the story.


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> So looks like Wright State is getting SDSU's Scott Nagy.
> 
> http://www.argusleader.com/story/sp...eport-wright-state-wants-sdsus-nagy/82584836/
> 
> Donyell Marshall is rumored to be taking CCSU job.
> 
> http://www.courant.com/sports/college/hc-donyell-marshall-central-conn-0404-20160403-story.html
> 
> And a Texas A&M assistant appears to be getting SFA job
> 
> http://www.theeagle.com/aggie_sport...cle_85fa87ea-fa26-11e5-9c07-a70e211f0d0e.html



the So Dak St coach went from a yearly salary of just over $200k to over $500k, a good move up


----------



## BlueSycamore

Vandy has agreed with Valpo's Bryce Drew to a 6-year deal, sources told ESPN.— Jeff Goodman (@GoodmanHoops) April 5, 2016


----------



## Coach

Nice raise for Coach Drew..........$ 2+ million a year for several years.  No more bus trips out of state I would guess either. Sometimes a coach knows when to cash in his chips, sometimes a coach waits too long and loses the big opportunity.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Goodman is reporting Milwaukee is hiring Michigan assistant LaVell Jordan.

Also, Valpo is hiring their new coach at 4:30 per several folks on Twitter. Have to think that means they are hiring someone in house, no?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ray Harper resigns at WKU and is hired at Jacksonville State.

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2016/04/jacksonville_state_hires_ray_h.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Goodman is reporting Milwaukee is hiring Michigan assistant LaVell Jordan.
> 
> Also, Valpo is hiring their new coach at 4:30 per several folks on Twitter. Have to think that means they are hiring someone in house, no?



Goodman answer. Just posted they're hiring assistant Matt Lottich.

This will put openings into single digits now.


----------



## rapala

We only need one to create another one.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Goodman answer. Just posted they're hiring assistant Matt Lottich.
> 
> This will put openings into single digits now.



Hasn't Lottich been there since HOMER Drew accepted the job?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like Georgia Tech is close to hiring Memphis' Pastner.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looks like Georgia Tech is close to hiring Memphis' Pastner.



Wonder if $$$ will be an issue --- Ga Tech is still on the hook for $4.0M for the 2 predecessors... 

_"...Georgia Tech will owe Gregory more than $1.3 million for the final two  years of his contract. Hewitt, who took a $7.2 million buyout after he  was fired in 2011, is still owed $2.7 million from the school over the  next three years..."

_http://espn.go.com/mens-college-bas...finalizing-deal-josh-pastner-coaching-vacancy
P5 or not --- eventually $$$ will bite you in the Tuchus!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like it is official.

https://www.sny.tv/college-recruiti...s-to-become-georgia-tech-head-coach/171151284


----------



## treeman

No official talk about it, but over on the shocker board they are discussing Marshall to Memphis.


----------



## 4Q_iu

treeman said:


> No official talk about it, but over on the shocker board they are discussing Marshall to Memphis.




that would be an interesting move... he goes from one city college to another,  does the American Athl Conf have THAT great of a tv deal?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Marshall makes more at Wichita State than Pastner did at Memphis. 

Wonder if the conference allure is better?


----------



## treeman

You would think that a school like Memphis would throw the $$$$$ at a seasoned and proven coach like Marshall. While right now Wichita and Memphis are pretty comparible: city/support/money/etc. Memphis does appear to have a higher ceiling than Wichita and more "street cred" around the NCAA and recruiting circles. 

With Marshall losing his two AAs youd think its a prime time to jump ship to a greener pasture.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ohio State's Boals hired at Stony Brook.

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebas...nt-jeff-boals-hired-as-stony-brook-head-coach


----------



## Jason Svoboda

NJIT hires Brian Kennedy.

http://www.nj.com/setonhall/index.s...edy_to_take_over_coaching_duties_at_njit.html

Lots of talk on social media about Tubby Smith going to Memphis.


----------



## ISUCC

So Dak St is going to hire locally and hire an asst. coach from Iowa State


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tubby Smith did take Memphis job and now Chris Beard may be leaving UNLV for Texas Tech. LMAO.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Tubby Smith did take Memphis job and now Chris Beard may be leaving UNLV for Texas Tech. LMAO.




Per SportsNation... Beard was at texas tech for ~10 years; he has DEEP roots in texas basketball and his daughters still live in lubbock, he was part of the 'success' that tech had earlier this century.   IF he can get out of his Vegas contract, it's time for the Rebels to reveal ALL of their spots and pursue Larry Brown at $MU, Brown is ready to leave Dalla$ and given his predilections for cheating/breaking rules at every other college spot, UNLV would be a natural fit -- for both parties.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

And it's official. Chris Beard has left UNLV for Texas Tech. 

UNLV is open again.


----------

